# Which Is The More Pleasing Image?



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, which is the more pleasing or sharper image please? Taken seconds apart with one difference.

It is a crop of the crappiest part of the picture an area that is always tough with that lighting etc against a bright sky. It was even with a bit of digi zoom so made it worse which I was trying for. Nothing has been done to them other than cropping

The better, first or second? You kinda gotta download em flip between the two. Thanks


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

1st IMHO. but that's looking on an iPad so may not be the best, but hey ho


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The second one seems sharper in details but misses a bit of depth and contrast. I like the first one better. What's the difference in settings between the two?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The first for me....the background trees appear a little darker thus giving slightly more contrast.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yea I thought the first one too. I believe there was no change in the sun and clouds would have to look back see if the exposure was the same. I tried to make it as challenging an image as possible those limbs against the sky at a distance etc

where you see it most is if you scroll over to the right hand side of the image

the first one has a UV filter on the S95

........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The first one has a bit less color in the red flag. But in the second one the flag is open a bit more catching the sun from the south west, the image is facing dead east


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> The first one has a bit less color in the red flag. But in the second one the flag is open a bit more catching the sun from the south west, the image is facing dead east


Well, I'm might be drawn by the contrast here but I don't believe the first one looses colour. I've looked at them again with semi-fresh eyes and the 1st is definitely better! The UV filter does make a difference!


----------

